# Best atty for 2018



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/12/18)

Ok my top 3
3 Wotofo Recurve rda
2 Wasp Nano rda
1 Vapefly galaxies rdta, what an amazing atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (22/12/18)

Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/18)

Nice thread @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

For me the best atties I tried (and still use) this year have been:
Hadaly - such great flavour for flavour testing that I am starting to use it more and more for vaping. Lol.
Dvarw - super easy and great flavour for restricted lung fruity menthols
Rose MTL - easy and no issues - super mouth to lung flavour for strong tobaccoes

Amazing how different people have influenced each buy.
Hadaly - was originally @KZOR and his raving about it - then @Amir sold me his one
Dvarw - the master enabler @Rob Fisher - say no more
Rose MTL - thanks to @BumbleBee for this recommendation and I got it from him too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (22/12/18)

For me it has to be, in no particular order, the Zeus single coil, the Citadel and the SMM Elevate. Not sure if they were released in 2018 or not, but those are my favorites

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (22/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Dvarw



game over

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/18)

Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL
> View attachment 154334


Damn, that reminds me, I need an ocean vacation! Great pic uncle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/12/18)

vicTor said:


> game over


Not really you must decide if something that cost 6 times the price of something else, is 6times better. $10 million cars dont win car of the year every time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Not really you must decide if something that cost 6 times the price of something else, is 6times better. $10 million cars dont win car of the year every time



The Dvarw doesn't cost six times the normal Chinese RTA... it's more like three times and yes it is so very worth it... I have bought nearly every Chinese RTA and everyone bar a couple like the SM25 were never kept and ended up being given away or thrown in the gorge! I recently bought the Serpent Elevate, Kylin II and the Gear and I would take one Dvarw over those three any day of the week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (22/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Not really you must decide if something that cost 6 times the price of something else, is 6times better. $10 million cars dont win car of the year every time



riiiiiiight, I get you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/18)

Vapefly Galaxies RDTA, in BF mode 
Dvarw MTL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (22/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Not really you must decide if something that cost 6 times the price of something else, is 6times better. $10 million cars dont win car of the year every time



But your thread title states best atty of 2018 so weather is costs ten times or R5 is irrelevant. 

Ill stand by my original post of “Dvarw”

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/12/18)

Dvarw
Skyfall 
Dvarw #2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/12/18)

jm10 said:


> But your thread title states best atty of 2018 so weather is costs ten times or R5 is irrelevant.
> 
> Ill stand by my original post of “Dvarw”


Unfortunately I cant answer you straight, without starting a fight. So I will just say that it was just a fun thread intended that everyone can state what they enjoyed the year, without degrading anyone else's choice. 
My post you quoted you will see I did not even say anything bad, or that the Dwarf cant win, just said that the 10 million dollar car dont ALWAYS win. Not saying it cant win. Just said it so the 98% of other ecigssa members dont have to feel bad to post their choice of atty after it was game over within 3 posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/18)

Ah man, it would be a pity to get into a debate on the pricing of the atties, just what you used this year that you liked a lot.

Its a great thread @Jean claude Vaaldamme and lets hope we see more participation because the posts here can help many folk on their journeys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## jm10 (22/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Unfortunately I cant answer you straight, without starting a fight. So I will just say that it was just a fun thread intended that everyone can state what they enjoyed the year, without degrading anyone else's choice.
> My post you quoted you will see I did not even say anything bad, or that the Dwarf cant win, just said that the 10 million dollar car dont ALWAYS win. Not saying it cant win. Just said it so the 98% of other ecigssa members dont have to feel bad to post their choice of atty after it was game over within 3 posts.



I think everyone on this forum knows I’m not one to make a person feel bad, i fought for them, so if i state the Dvarw is the best atty for 2018 then they would know I’m been honest with no ill intentions. 

@vicTor merely stated “game over” as he agreed with me not that we can close this thread. 

We can carry on now since this is cleared up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rafique (22/12/18)

Single coil
Dvarw DL
Juggerknot mini

RDA
Drop dead rda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (22/12/18)

Single RTA:
Dvarw DL - ice, menthol, fruit, tobacco
Manta MTL - ice, menthol, beverage 

Single RDA:
Hadaly - fruit, ice, beverage 
Flave 22 - dessert

Dual RTA:
Petri 24 - fruit, beverage 
Reload - dessert 

Dual RDA:
Apocalypse 20mm - under rated flavour banger of note 
Apocalypse - brings out fruit and ice and menthol

I've probably gone through about 20 other atty's this year, but much else will knock these off my daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (22/12/18)

Dvarw DL for me 
2nd place a nice little single coil that’s become my run around the dovape freedom rta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (22/12/18)

Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (22/12/18)

jm10 said:


> I think everyone on this forum knows I’m not one to make a person feel bad, i fought for them, so if i state the Dvarw is the best atty for 2018 then they would know I’m been honest with no ill intentions.
> 
> @vicTor merely stated “game over” as he agreed with me not that we can close this thread.
> 
> We can carry on now since this is cleared up.



let's watch the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/18)

Recurve, Drop, Dead Rabbit, Intake. The best of them? Well each is the best in different situations.

Recurve, daily driver all day squonking. Single coil for a single bat mech.
Drop and Dead Rabbit, end of day "free at last" vape. The Drop for fruits and the DR for others.
Intake, mindless chilling vape session. Hands down the best flavour RTA I've used to date.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/18)

Single coil RTA: ZEUS
Dual coil RTA: OBS ENGINE V2
MTL RTA: SIREN V2 and Skyline quite equal
Singke coil RDA: TORBHINO from wismec, actually that whole luxotic BF set is awesome!
Dual coil RDA: DEAD RABBIT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (22/12/18)

Dvarw DL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vix (22/12/18)

For me and my style of vaping Dvarw DL for any fruity juices or menthol

RDA for above 50 watts for all my custards an deserts even though it came out in 2017 is still the Drop RDA. Have not found anything else that compares for me.

I think we has so many choices this year for new RTA's and RDA's that the days of an outright this is the best atty are gone we can now choose on what suits our style and needs and that is great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (22/12/18)

SM 25
AMMIT 25 Single Coil 
ZEUS Single Coil
CASCADE BABY Sub Ohm Mesh RTA 

VANDY VAPE 22mm Pulse RDA
WOTOFO Recurve 24mm RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beserker786 (23/12/18)

I got a drop RDA, an obs engine 2, and the dvarw DL. I hate the obs, love the drop and the dvarw seems to give me the same Flavour with a tank, so yeah dvarw and drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/18)

Single coil RDA - Hadaly
Single coil RDTA- Gasmods Nixon 1.5
Single coil RTA - Siren 2
Single coil other - BB

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Armed (23/12/18)

Wasp nano rda.
Pulse x rda is a huge no from me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash (23/12/18)

RTA - Dvarw DL (Best Buy for 2018)

RDA - Skyfall (Best Buy for 2018)
- Citadel (Another Winner in my book)
- Venna (Another good buy)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

Ash said:


> RTA - Dvarw DL (Best Buy for 2018)
> 
> RDA - Skyfall (Best Buy for 2018)
> - Citadel (Another Winner in my book)
> ...



Serious RDA's @Ash 
That Skyfall escaped me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (23/12/18)

Silver said:


> Serious RDA's @Ash
> That Skyfall escaped me....




It is really a brilliant RDA, i would love another for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (23/12/18)

22mm squonk : Hadaly (mid) & Nudge (cheap)
22mm drip : Goon
24mm squonk : CSMNT (mid) & Asmodus C4 (cheap)
24mm drip : Tokugawa (mid) & Rebirth (cheap)
24mm RTA : Tauren Beest

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/12/18)

From my very limited experience with attys, my current fave is the Zeus dual RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/18)

From the left side.
1.Asmodus C4 ,RDA,Single coil , DL 
2. Tauren Beest, Double coil or large Single coil, DL,RTA 
3.Vapefly Galaxies, Single Coil, MTL , RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (25/12/18)

Flavor testing... Recurve RDA

nothing else used this year but have tried many friends tanks and Recurve just works for my needs.

Dwarv to use with nic salts and a DNA board for safe temp control coming in 2019

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (25/12/18)

Dvarw DL for fruity juices 
Reload RTA for desserts 
DR24 is still my goto dripper for testing juices 
Citadel RDA for squonking 
Galaxies RDTA for MTL with added convenience of squonking 

As long as everyone keeps it civil this can be a very valuable thread for newcomers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/12/18)

Haven’t tried too many new things this year but my favorites are:

Billet box
Goon 24
Profile mesh RDA

Reactions: Like 4


----------

